

Koobface: the cross-platform worm (Windows, Linux and OS X) - IgorPartola
http://blogs.paretologic.com/malwarediaries/index.php/2010/10/27/koobface-the-cross-platform-version/

======
phamilton
This is more like malware/spyware. The fact that it is persistent on Windows,
even after a reboot, seems like the only real vulnerability here. Maybe
sidejacking facebook could be counted, but that's old news since firesheep.
Although, most Linux and Mac users just don't reboot, so it could be running
for quite a while.

Moral of the story: Don't run unknown java apps.

